# Wacom + cubase notation?



## DennyB (Sep 19, 2021)

I’ve recently become a bit enthralled with the idea of staffpad, but I have all these beautiful orchestral libraries, plus I use cubase as a daw.

I am wondering if a Wacom tablet would work well for cubase notation entry. I know it doesn’t do handwriting like staffpad , although i would probably just get used to the quick keys. It seems like the big thing would be articulation management.

Anyway, the thought of giving up CSS and such makes me balk at going and spending another couple thousand dollars to go down this road.

Any thoughts? Are these totally non comparable?


----------



## lexiaodong (Sep 19, 2021)

i think If wacom used in Cubase notation;
then wacom = mouse < Trackball;
else Staffpad（在平板电脑上）；
I have a Gaomon Pen Display, connect to PC and use staffpad. It's good


----------



## tebling (Sep 19, 2021)

I've been using a Wacom instead of a mouse for the last 13 years. It took me about a month to make the transition, but I'm never going back. At the time, I was experiencing some mild RSI due to the mouse, but with the tablet I've never had any wrist pain.

I can't speak to using it for notation, but for Cubase it's fantastic when drawing MIDI CC and automation.


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 22, 2021)

Well, so much for a new Surface Studio screen sold separately...


----------



## DennyB (Sep 22, 2021)

I just discovered sidecar (iPad as tablet for Mac). I could sell my huion tablet to pay for part of the staffpad iPad…


----------



## DennyB (Sep 22, 2021)

In fact, just to make life tricky, it looks like parallels (for those running windows inside their Mac) will take your pencil input from your side car’d iPad and make it look like windows ink (which is what staffpad needs) in the virtual windows box.

Put flap A into slot B…


----------

